# What decoder is right for the job?



## rokman1445 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey all, I've been sitting on the proper decoder for one of my dozen or so projects for a month or two now. Unfortunately besides plugging them into sockets, I have minimal experience with decoders (and DCC itself) - I figured I would turn to here before I made a several hundred dollar mistake.

_The decoder I need requires:_
-steam locomotive sounds (with a decent speaker of course)
-separate lighting function wiring
-being able to have a singular light output to have multiple functions (i.e. on/off, on/flashing)
-the ability to change function mapping in JMRI
-the ability to change voltage output in JMRI
-being able to fit inside a Bachmann Berkshire's tender (extra credit for keeping a speaker in mind!)
-being about to fit in an 8 pin socket (either via a plug or being hardwired into the socket)
-fitting within a $100-$120 budget

Would anyone happen to know which one would be the best for the job? An SKU for the decoder or link to a site which has said decoder in stock would be perfect.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

WHICH model are you trying to convert. It makes a difference. 

What DOESN'T make a lot of difference is which decoder you purchase. I don't know of any that can't do everything you require and more. The only thing that might be an issue is finding a sound unit with an 8 pin plug. Try the websites of the major sound decoder manufactures. Most of them have a recommended decoder for a large number of locos.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ESU has a variety of eight pin decoders with sound. They also have an extensive library of sounds for hundreds of locomotives. Find a dealer that will program one for you with the purchase. Most authorized ESU dealers have a programmer on hand to do this. Do check first though to be sure they will do it at no or little cost.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I've heard that TCS (WOWsound) has good steam locomotive sounds. As far as speakers go, I've read that the high bass speakers are the best to use with steam locomotives.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I can't believe the top line products which seem to be loksound 5, tsunami 2, and the wow sound. Some or all mentioned above won't meet your needs ...

I ran into this vid which may be helpful.


----------

